# Περιστέρια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Περιστέρια >  Τραυματισμένο περιστέρι στο δρόμο...

## marlene

Καλησπέρα!

Πριν 2 ώρες περίπου βρήκα ένα τραυματισμένο περιστέρι στο δρόμο.. Το πουλάκι βρισκόταν σε μία άκρη του πεζοδρομίου κ φαινόταν να έχει πρόβλημα σε όλη τη δεξιά του πλευρά.....Το κεφάλι του ήταν πολύ έντονα γερμένο προς το πλάι κ η δεξιά του φτερούγα κρεμασμένη κ κάπως ανασηκωμένη.. Σχεδόν δεν μπορούσε να περπατήσει, κουνιόταν λίγο μονάχα όταν πλησίαζαν περαστικοί. Όταν το πήρα στα χέρια μου επίσης δεν αντέδρασε, μονάχα ανοιγόκλεινε τα μάτια.. Γάντια κ κάποιο κουτί για να το βάλω μέσα προσπάθησα να βρω από τα καταστήματα γύρω αλλά δεν τα καταφερα. Μαζί με μία κυρία που σταμάτησε μαζί μου θελήσαμε να το πάμε σε κάποιο γιατρό, όμως το κτηνιατρείο που γνώριζα στην περιοχή είχε ήδη κλείσει... Και το καλύτερο...η λίστα με τα εφημερεύοντα ιατρεία που είχαν στην είσοδο ήταν του προηγούμενου μήνα........  ::   ::   ::  ...... Με τη βοήθεια της Vicky_ath (  ::  ) προσπαθήσαμε να βρούμε κάποιο εφημερεύον μέσω ίντερνετ αλλά όταν καλέσαμε μας ενημέρωσαν ότι... είχαν μόλις φύγει! (στις 9:15 αυτό..)

Το πουλάκι τελικά το άφησα στην κυρία που ήταν μαζί μου.. Από ότι μου είπε, μένει πολύ κοντά στην κτηνιατρική κλινική κ θα μπορέσει να το πάει εκεί νωρίς το πρωί... Εγώ δυστυχώς δεν θα μπορούσα να το πάω τόσο άμεσα (έχω να πάω τον εαυτό μου για εξέταση το πρωί....  :sad:  ) οπότε έκρινα ότι έτσι ήταν καλύτερα.. Της έχω δώσει τον αριθμό μου κ περιμένω να με πάρει για να της πω τα τηλ της κτηνιατρικής... ο βλάκας ξέχασα να πάρω τον δικό της αριθμό, οπότε αν δεν καλέσει δεν θα έχω νέα......   ::  Περιστεράκι, ελπίζω να γίνεις καλά.....  ::

----------


## xXx

κρεμασμένο φτερό?...μάλλον σαν σπασμένο μου ακούγεται εμένα και πολύ πιθανό να ήταν και χτυπημένο μπορεί ακόμη και τραύμα από σκάγια..δεν ξέρω ειλικρινά τι μπορεί να είναι μακάρι η κυρία να το φροντίσει και να σε ενημερώσει να μάθουμε και εμείς τα νέα που ελπίζω να είναι θετικά...σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ marlene   ::

----------


## jk21

:sad:   μαλλον αποτελεσμα συγκρουσης με αμαξι.... ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει εσωτερικη αιμοραγια

----------


## vicky_ath

Δημητρη κ εγω κατι τετοιο υποψιαζομαι...το εχω ξαναδει το εργο αλλα εκεινο το περιστερακι δεν ηταν καθολου τυχερο, ειχε ακαριαιο θανατο!
Αυτο ισως τα καταφερει..δυστυχως ο γιατρος που παμε εγω κ η Μαρλεν ειχε κλειστο το κινητο του, (πολυ πιθανον να εμεινε απο μπαταρια γιατι παντα το εχει ανοιχτο..) κ με τα εφημερευοντα οσο κ να εψαξα στο ιντερνετ δεν καταφερα να βγαλω καμια σπουδαια ακρη!
Ελπιζουμε να μαθουμε νεα του κ να ειναι καλα!!!!  ::  

Μπραβο Μαρλενακι για την καλη πραξη σου!!!!

----------


## doubler

αν το χτυπημα ηταν οντως απο αυτοκινητο παιδια δεν εχει πολλες ελπιδες γιατι μου εχουν πατησει πολλα περιστερια με αμαξι και δεν καταφεραν να ζησουν μετα το χτυπημα γι'αυτο ελπιζω να ειναι κατι αλλο για να γινει καλα!!!!

----------


## Antigoni87

Πού σου τα έχουν χτυπήσει τόσα πολλά με αμάξι;  ::  

Μάρλε μου τώρα το είδα... Μπράβο και σε σένα και στην κυρία που το μαζέψατε το καημένο από το δρόμο...   :sad:  Πολύ λίγοι θα το έκαναν. Να ξέρεις ότι ακόμη κι αν δεν τα καταφέρει, θα έχει νιώσει λίγη αγάπη και ζεστασιά πριν φύγει, αντί να το κλωτσήσει κάποιος κατά λάθος ή να το αποτελειώσει ένα αυτοκίνητο. Ή απλώς να πεθάνει στο δρόμο μέσα στον πόνο του. Μπράβο λοιπόν, είτε τα καταφέρει είτε όχι.

Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για την ψυχούλα! Είσαι μεγάλη ψυχούλα  ::

----------


## marlene

Μάλλον η κυρία δεν θα με πάρει......'Ισως να βρήκε το τηλ κ από αλλού, ίσως να μην το χρειάζεται κ καθόλου.. Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά, όσο μικρές κι αν είναι οι πιθανότητες για το περιστεράκι!... Αντιγόνη, όσο είμασταν μαζί το χαϊδεύαμε συνέχεια... δεν νομίζω ότι είχε πλήρως τις αισθήσεις του, αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι.. είναι πολύ όμορφο το συναίσθημα του να προσφέρεις τρυφερότητα σε ένα πλασματάκι αδύναμο, τη στιγμή που νιώθεις ότι σε έχει ανάγκη... Μπορεί να δίνεις λίγο από το χρόνο σου, είναι όμως τόσα πολλά αυτά που παίρνεις πίσω!.. Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις! Καληνύχτα!..  ::   ::

----------


## fadom1

πάντως από την περιγραφή για ετμοθάνατο φάνηκε.. στη φύση έτσι είναι.. κανονικά μικρός αριθμός επιβοιώνει. τα περιστέρια, ειδικά στην Αθήνα έχουν προσαρμοστεί τέλεια και δεν έχουν και πολούς θρευτές απέναντί τους.. γι' αυτό οι αριθμοί τους μεγαλώνουν συνεχώς.. μακάρι να σώθηκε αλλά στο τέλος τέλος δεν είναι εύκολο να σώσουμε όλα τα ζωάκια.. από τη στιγμή που ο πλθισμός τους δεν κυνδινεύει ίσως να είναι πιο εύκολο να συμβιβαστούμε με την απόλια μερικών από αυτά..με άλλα λόγια ότι και να έγενε στο πουλάκι, δεν πειραζει  ::

----------


## Antigoni87

Η Μάρλεν το βρήκε στη Θεσσαλονίκη! Και πάλι είναι πολλά τα περιστέρια, αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι δε σου πάει η καρδιά να το δεις και να μην το μαζέψεις...
Άντε να δούμε τι απέγινε το πουλάκι.  ::

----------

